
Advice for CS Freshmen - pkd
http://blog.pawandubey.com/advice-for-cs-freshmen/
======
dozzie
> [...] it will be almost impossible to understand why (3.0/4) == 0.75 does
> not return true all of the times.

You may want to be more careful with your examples, because dividing by 4 is a
precise operation in IEEE 754.

